# A Shot In The Dark



## Willy P (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi all,- I'm Willy from North Vancouver Canada. I'm seeking the grail of my long faded youth :eek: - I'm looking for a CCM Charger. It was a Canadian made 3 speed with a 20 inch rear and a 16 inch front, ape hangers, Bendix stick, banana, sissy bar etc.It's been a long fruitless search, but I continue on. Can anyone give me any direction? It would be greatly appreciated as this is a project for myself and my son. Thanks for any help.


----------



## embro (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www3.schwinnbike.com/heritage/Community/forums


----------

